# Building a Permanent Salt Shed for a Cusatomer



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Our company is building this salt shed for the Borough of Parryville in Northeast PA.

Im not on the project, I only do flooring, but I stopped by to take some pics for you today.

The Borough only has one snow plow as seen in the pics, kind of hard to imagine why they needed it so big?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Last ones...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks sweet! I'm sure they went that tall so a dump truck can clear the ceiling when dumping. 

Are those walls a full 1' thick?!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I want one! So do they plan on getting a couple years worth of salt at once?


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

MatthewG;1431247 said:


> The Borough only has one snow plow as seen in the pics, kind of hard to imagine why they needed it so big?


One 8" plow yet all that salt?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Lookin' Good !!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I bet the cusatomer is going to love that!:laughing:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

SDP Hauling;1431730 said:


> One 8" plow yet all that salt?


In his defense, that's a 10' HW....................but still


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i like the logo on your truck. simple, easy to read and remember. a very good logo.


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

got-h2o;1431998 said:


> In his defense, that's a 10' HW....................but still


ok so one 10' plow. How big is the town?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Town is small, I'll get details for you as to why it's so big when I see our job foreman on Monday. Although we mainly renovate homes, as evidence by our company name, a recent project was a complete covered bridge rehab after a guy pulling a backhoe smashed into all the rafters with the boom


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

MatthewG;1432394 said:


> Town is small, I'll get details for you as to why it's so big when I see our job foreman on Monday. Although we mainly renovate homes, as evidence by our company name, a recent project was a complete covered bridge rehab after a guy pulling a backhoe smashed into all the rafters with the boom


fail............


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

birddseedd;1432402 said:


> fail............


Did yousee whathappened in KYon Friday?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mabepossibly;1432563 said:


> Did yousee whathappened in KYon Friday?


nop... someone get rear ended?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Designed to hold 175 tons of salt, they do buy as much as they can at once to control costs.

Total project $115,000


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats 115k! Ouch, gonna suck with the small driveway too.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

srl28;1434385 said:


> Thats 115k! Ouch, gonna suck with the small driveway too.


I too am stunned that that is $115000. I'm not in construction, but how does the price get so high?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

MatthewG;1434345 said:


> Designed to hold 175 tons of salt, they do buy as much as they can at once to control costs.
> 
> Total project $115,000


Some one is getting hosed I build and those studs would have to be gold plated to be that much! Is the drive being paved or does that include all the equipment and filled with salt? What are the measurements?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Why run gerts all aound the outside walls if you are just going to sheath it? Seems like a waste of time and money with studs @ 16'' O.C. I could see if it were a pole barn and your poles were 6' apart. 

Who was the brainiac who speced out concrete walls? I hope that they spec'd out some specialized coating to protect it.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Dog D;1434548 said:


> Why run gerts all aound the outside walls if you are just going to sheath it? Seems like a waste of time and money with studs @ 16'' O.C. I could see if it were a pole barn and your poles were 6' apart.
> 
> Who was the brainiac who speced out concrete walls? I hope that they spec'd out some specialized coating to protect it.


I would think there going to steel side it and this makes it easier to keep your screw lines straight and make sure they all sink but thats one expensive shed!


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Seems like a coverall building with 10-12ft concrete walls with supports would have been way cheaper and last longer. Although the material cost on that was probably pretty high with 16ft? studs and double 2x12 plate? as well as 8ft high concrete walls? I am guessing on those sizes but still 115k seems like A LOT of money for that. Looks nice tho! Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I don't know what to tell you guys, other than today I know they were putting up the steel sides.

And as for price, it might be high to you guys, but don't forget we were low bidder....

In fact we bid 120K and are giving 5K back, now who does that?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

MatthewG;1434859 said:


> In fact we bid 120K and are giving 5K back, now who does that?


I wouldnt have. If you under bid it by 5k do you think they would give you an extra 5k? The prices seems high to me. But if you were low bid then so be it. Im happy for ya. Thumbs Up


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey all the power to you guys! and with those prices why do you plow snow? I have seen 40x80 20't drive sheds with concrete floors put up for 80k. But if you can get it then its a step the right way for the industry and keep it up! Is there insulation and heat being instaled? I can see a over head door running around 6k if thats all being put in. what are the measurements 40x60x24? Looks good built strong! keep us posted!


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow 115k , I wish I could score a job like that I need to move to your town because where I live I would have to build 3 or 4 of those for that kinda cash ! not mad though just jealous lol


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

ohiogreenworks;1434841 said:


> Seems like a coverall building with 10-12ft concrete walls with supports would have been way cheaper and last longer. Although the material cost on that was probably pretty high with 16ft? studs and double 2x12 plate? as well as 8ft high concrete walls? I am guessing on those sizes but still 115k seems like A LOT of money for that. Looks nice tho! Thumbs Up


A Cover-It building is cheaper up front but more costly in the longrun. I had a Cover-It salt shed before and only got about 6 years out of it before it was going to need a new cover. It met an early demise courteousy of a overzealous young employee. 

When looking at replacing it I came to the realization that stick built would be cheaper in the long run. I forget the exact #'s now as it goes back to 2003 but the stick built was a tad over twice the cost of the Cover-It but the stick built would last a minimum of 5 times longer.

Here is a pic of my old shed, new shed under const. and a pic of the finished product.

The old shed had a concrete bolck base that was rapidly crumbling due to the constant salt exposure. I knew I wanted a longer lasting product so I built the "foundation" ourselves out of 6''X6'' incised Hemlock PT timbers and had a friend of mine erect the walls, trusses and roof it.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Nice looking shed you have there! How many tons can you fit in there and what is the area on the left side used for? Maybe pallet salt storage? I would love to build one someday that can hold few hundred ton and have area for semi truck load of sidewalk salt. I was meaning more the cover all buildings that are huge and round. I will have to take a pic of the local city's bin. It has concrete walls with concrete support walls and storage areas on the outside. Also has a huge cover all round building on top. It can hold around 3200 tons and it had no problem with softball size hail this past spring. I don't know for sure but I bet it could be built for close to or not much more than 115k.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

MatthewG;1434859 said:


> Yea I don't know what to tell you guys, other than today I know they were putting up the steel sides.
> 
> And as for price, it might be high to you guys, but don't forget we were low bidder....
> 
> In fact we bid 120K and are giving 5K back, now who does that?


Can't imagine steel sides holding up very well , seems like the salt would eat it especially near the top of concrete wall where salt will eventually fall onto.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

If that 115k price is dirt to roof that's not to bad a price if they are managing the entire job from the hole to the finished structure and paving. Most of the cost is labor and considering they are using either 16ft of 18ft Doug Fir 2x12's for wall studs which cost about 4 times as much as a 2x4 of the same length plays into the cost as well.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

ohiogreenworks;1435522 said:


> Nice looking shed you have there! How many tons can you fit in there and what is the area on the left side used for? Maybe pallet salt storage? I would love to build one someday that can hold few hundred ton and have area for semi truck load of sidewalk salt. I was meaning more the cover all buildings that are huge and round. I will have to take a pic of the local city's bin. It has concrete walls with concrete support walls and storage areas on the outside. Also has a huge cover all round building on top. It can hold around 3200 tons and it had no problem with softball size hail this past spring. I don't know for sure but I bet it could be built for close to or not much more than 115k.


Never had it completely filled before but it should hold anywhere between 300 to 350 tons of bulk.

Mine is intentionally set into the side of a hill so that it doesn't need any supports. The majority of the sides and all of the back are 4-4.5 feet below grade so no supports are necessary. I put 30 year shingles on it so other than a coat of stain very 7 years or so there is no cost for maintenance. In the summer time I use it to store screened loam, it's nice to have dry loam when it's been raining for days We also store equipment and whatever I have left for salt too.

The upper area is just covered storage that is acessed from the back side instead.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I just talked to our secretary so I could clarify some things. The selling price is 111,000 not 115,000, not a big difference, but just giving facts.

The big ticket is that this is paid for with Gov. money, which means this is a prevailing wage job. After speaking to the secretary, she said that if it were not a prevailing wage job, we would have bid it at half that. (still keep in mind we were low bidder, of at least 3 bids)

So you know how the story goes.....
Our goverment is broke, but they want top of the line pay for the labor, so they get a top of the line price

Ill take more pics on Friday when Im back from a work trip, the metal should be done then. Another 45 degree day so our guys just keep on working

ussmileyflag


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

MatthewG;1435705 said:


> I just talked to our secretary so I could clarify some things. The selling price is 111,000 not 115,000, not a big difference, but just giving facts.
> 
> The big ticket is that this is paid for with Gov. money, which means this is a prevailing wage job. After speaking to the secretary, she said that if it were not a prevailing wage job, we would have bid it at half that. (still keep in mind we were low bidder, of at least 3 bids)
> 
> ...


Looks good. Alot of work involved ground up. How is a prevailing wage job gov. money? Did the state or feds cut you a check? Yeah its based on jobs with higher paying rates and benefits. Hopefully keeps hardworking skilled middle class construction workers that are not union tradesman (not 10 dollar an hour illegals getting paid cash and not paying taxes) Just my two cents. Keep up the quality:salute:


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

A few pics, almost done


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

interior concrete should be treated (thoroseal). should hold 3-400 ton . towns have grants from the feds . provided they use it , they're on a rider and will continue to get more .

nice workThumbs Up


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mayby heat? Heated floors? Big door? Come on now. Looks sweet though!

p.s. Need the low glow light inside as well. hahaha


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Final Pics until Spring paving


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

nice use of the safety boots for your sign. Great looking building wish i had one like that? No door on that baby?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Is that 1980's chevy dump the towns only plow truck? If so maybe the grant money should have been spent on an upgrade. I do have to say that is one nice salt bin. Won't have to worry about hitting the roof when dumping.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i dont see the point in making it so tall. The first few loads you can dump in side but after that your going to have to ramp it up with a loader anyways. It would be sweet to have a massive overhead door on that bad boy though!!!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

hummer81;1436420 said:


> Looks good. Alot of work involved ground up. How is a prevailing wage job gov. money? Did the state or feds cut you a check? Yeah its based on jobs with higher paying rates and benefits. Hopefully keeps hardworking skilled middle class construction workers that are not union tradesman (not 10 dollar an hour illegals getting paid cash and not paying taxes) Just my two cents. Keep up the quality:salute:


Hopefully you've been drinking  all day long because this post makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

MatthewG;1435705 said:


> I just talked to our secretary so I could clarify some things. The selling price is 111,000 not 115,000, not a big difference, but just giving facts.
> 
> The big ticket is that this is paid for with Gov. money, which means this is a prevailing wage job. After speaking to the secretary, she said that if it were not a prevailing wage job, we would have bid it at half that. (still keep in mind we were low bidder, of at least 3 bids)
> 
> ...


And your guys would've gotten half of the pay rate. I will never ever understand the complaints from people working on prevailing jobs. Never. I suppose we should all just suck it up and work for less. Better yet let's become a right to work state so we can all work for less than $15/hr.


----------

